# Belts for 2537



## Investigator (Oct 19, 2017)

I need belts for my 12" lathe.  The upper belt to the head stock was cut so I could move the lathe in pieces.  The lower belt, from the motor to the transfer pulley is  intact, but has been sitting for years.    Is there an economical supply somewhere?  I have thought about the link/twist belts.  I'm not sure what size I am looking for.  Any body know what I need?


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 19, 2017)

If you kept the original belt just look at the code, or if flat belt measure the length.

I purchased a flat belt from Al Bino Belting for my Southbend Heavy 10.  I got the Nycor kit.   They scarf the end for the joint and provide two types of glue, one for the rubber inner and separate for the nylon outer.  The site has a page on measuring belts if you do not have the original   

Al Bino Belting


----------



## Investigator (Oct 19, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> If you kept the original belt just look at the code, or if flat belt measure the length.
> 
> I purchased a flat belt from Al Bino Belting for my Southbend Heavy 10.  I got the Nycor kit.   They scarf the end for the joint and provide two types of glue, one for the rubber inner and separate for the nylon outer.  The site has a page on measuring belts if you do not have the original
> 
> Al Bino Belting



The 12" doesnt use a flat belt.  It is a large "V" belt, actually the upper and lower are "V" ribbed belts.  Mine are old enough and worn enough that I cant read the numbers.  Not sure if the length would correct as it is now, or if it is stretched.  On the Logan site, they list  no less than 10 seperate ribbed "V" belts, all listed as "Drive belt", and I cant find what applies to which machine.


----------



## Dave Paine (Oct 19, 2017)

V belts, or ribbed V belts are normally measured on the length of the outside surface.  The belt rides a bit higher than the top of the pulleys, but measuring the length along the top of the pulleys should get you close.

I like the ribbed V belts since they can flex easier.

The V belts for less is a good site to find out how to measure the present belt to find a replacement, also a good source.

V belts for less.

Link belts work.  I have one on my milling machine.  Just get the correct width.   Most stores carry only "A" width.

I got my "B" size link belt on EBay.

B size link belt on EBay


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 19, 2017)

+1 on link belts.  I've had one on my table saw for over 20 years with no sign of wearing out.   It runs smoothly as well.

If you're interested in ribbed V belts, Continental is a good source for quality belts.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 19, 2017)

are these considered 1" belts?


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 20, 2017)

Not sure what belt your lathe has, but the width of the belt (widest part) and it's outside length will give you what you need to order.  For my
lathe, I found the proper dimensions in the Logan parts list.  By the way, Logan sells a operators handbook/parts list which is well worth
the money.

You can also take your old belts to an industrial supply house that sells belts and they can match them up for you.  Auto parts stores also 
sell a variety of standard belt sizes if you already know what you need.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 20, 2017)

I recommend not using automotive belts on most machine pulleys.  The pulley groove cross section is not the same.
http://www.gates.com/products/industrial
http://www.gates.com/products/industrial/industrial-belts
http://www.v-belt.supply/


----------



## Investigator (Oct 20, 2017)

I found the right belt numbers  the upper belt is   1626v604  and the lower belt is 1626v384.  I found these in the parts manual the previous owner had, they were written in.  Which brings up a question about scanning and posting the parts manual here.  I will pose that question for discussion in it's own thread here.


----------

